# Blue mountain opening day roll cal..November 28th..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

1. GrilledSteezeSandwich


----------



## skiboarder (Nov 24, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

skiboarder said:


> Congratulations!



are you going to be at Blue???


----------



## skiboarder (Nov 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> are you going to be at Blue???



No, post Thanksgiving tradition: Turkey Bowl football game.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 1. GrilledSteezeSandwich



We EXPECT a good showing for next years ski patrol show..  :-D  Go smooch up the redhead of somefin..  :-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

tcharron said:


> We EXPECT a good showing for next years ski patrol show..  :-D  Go smooch up the redhead of somefin..  :-D



I think she's 18 now..and she has a thing for guys who keep track of how many runs they ski..


----------



## tcharron (Nov 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I think she's 18 now..and she has a thing for guys who keep track of how many runs they ski..



That's AAAAAWWWEFULLY close to how many posts people may post...  

*snicker*


----------



## Maksim (Nov 25, 2008)

Be there on Sunday


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

2.  Root


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

shit i might have to come down.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 25, 2008)

hardline said:


> shit i might have to come down.



For the redhead?

-w


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 25, 2008)

sunday...rggggh


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

hardline said:


> shit i might have to come down.


yeah, go for it


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 25, 2008)

What time do they open? I may be there.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's the list of open trails from their email:  Easy Out, Vista, School hill, Explorers, Midway, Come Around Park,Upper and Lower Mainstreet and Barney's Bumps. With a base of 24"-48[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> What time do they open? I may be there.



830AM tickets are $10 off...


----------



## Maksim (Nov 25, 2008)

Any ticket is $10 off =P  Too bad lazy mile aint open, or switchback, or dreamweaver,


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

November 28th is their earliest opening ever..According to google earth..the Main Street double chair is 802 vert..I just count it as 800 for my stats and give the other two feet to charity.  They'll be lucky if they have Dreamweaver open by Christmas..they have alot of other trails to get open first..but I'm looking forward to skiing the new run..I hiked across it last month and it is wide with a nice pitch..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

Hell, I'd be happy if the only trail open was Burma Road.  No complaints here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Hell, I'd be happy if the only trail open was Burma Road.  No complaints here.



Remember Root...Burma Road and Paradise are slow skiing trails..be on the lookout for redcoats who hide around corners with whistle and ticket pads..

Over on www.paskiandride.com it looks like at least a dozen PASRs will be at Blue's opening day so we'll probably have quite a crew.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Remember Root...Burma Road and Paradise are slow skiing trails..be on the lookout for redcoats who hide around corners with whistle and ticket pads..
> 
> Over on www.paskiandride.com it looks like at least a dozen PASRs will be at Blue's opening day so we'll probably have quite a crew.


ha ha, yeah I've seen the video, all I got to do is tell 'em I just got out of the penn and I'll only get a warning:razz:


----------



## gahskier (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll be waiting in line with Steeze.  Plan to be there all weekend long.  Plus I have off Monday so I'll be there for another outing.


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

how much is a ticket gona cost me and what time are we meetin up


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

I assume it will be weekday pricing...a morning ticket is normally $37..good until 12:30PM and an all day ticket good until 5PM is $43,,,but on PASR they were saying early season will be $10 off..in years past tickets were halfprice until they got lazy mile open.  No meet up time yet but I'm guessing sometime midmorning..


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

root what the travel time like? and which route should i take? i would like to be there at 9:30 so i can get out by 1 or so. so i can go home and shower before i gota go dj.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

hardline said:


> root what the travel time like? and which route should i take? i would like to be there at 9:30 so i can get out by 1 or so. so i can go home and shower before i gota go dj.


Figure about 1:40 if no traffic.

Rt 78 to PA 33.  Stay on 33 until you hit Rt 22.  Take this to Rt 512.  Go through the town of Bath.  Make a left on to PA 248.  Make right on to Blue Mt Drive.

I plan on leaving between 6 and 6:30 am.  Not sure how long I'm gonna stay...


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Figure about 1:40 if no traffic.
> 
> Rt 78 to PA 33.  Stay on 33 until you hit Rt 22.  Take this to Rt 512.  Go through the town of Bath.  Make a left on to PA 248.  Make right on to Blue Mt Drive.
> 
> I plan on leaving between 6 and 6:30 am.  Not sure how long I'm gonna stay...



how long/ sort you gona stay. cause i thinki it would be kinda silly for oth of us to drive down.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 25, 2008)

I will be at Camelback instead, they are going to have between 13 to 17 trails open.  Go their site.  Makes blue looks like a joke.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

hardline said:


> how long/ sort you gona stay. cause i thinki it would be kinda silly for oth of us to drive down.


I'm hoping to make a full day out of the trip, 3 or 4 depending on how crowded it gets


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm hoping to make a full day out of the trip, 3 or 4 depending on how crowded it gets



dont think im going to stay that long maybe 2 at the latest i want to shower and get back into the city by 6.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

if you can do 2, I'll drive.


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

ya 2 is fine then i am able to shit.shower and shave and get into the city by 6 or so with traffic.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

deal.  pm sent


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich
Root
Hardline


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

just checked the weather

nws
Friday: A slight chance of rain and snow showers before 11am, then a chance of rain showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 44. Chance of precipitation is 30%.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

so there's a 70% chance we'll have a great opening day and a 30% chance we'll spend more time in the bar...


----------



## hardline (Nov 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> so there's a 70% chance we'll have a great opening day and a 30% chance we'll spend more time in the bar...



ok that works for me


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> so there's a 70% chance we'll have a great opening day and a 30% chance we'll spend more time in the bar...



30% chance of rain means it will scare away some of the fairweather fence sitters...I wonder if Philpug will be there.. maybe it will be snow at Blue mountain..at least up near the peak//

I'll arrive probably around 8:10AM and just wait at the ticket scanner with the blue crew until 830AM..I'll probably ski until about Noon or so..maybe later..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 26, 2008)

Want to meet up at 9:30 at the bottom of Main St with me and Hardline?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Want to meet up at 9:30 at the bottom of Main St with me and Hardline?



Make it the top..by the trail map..the bottom will most likely have quite a liftline by 930AM..I'll post that as the meeting spot over on PASR..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

Blue Mt. Ski Area Announcement
November 26,2008 


Now 50% off all regular priced Lift Tickets
Friday, Saturday & Sunday
Come and celebrate our earliest opening ever!!!! 
*not valid with any other offers*


----------



## hardline (Nov 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Blue Mt. Ski Area Announcement
> November 26,2008
> 
> 
> ...



fresh. the ticket will be like 15 bucks

we're going to straight up mob blue. i can see my ticket getting punched.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

hardline said:


> fresh. the ticket will be like 15 bucks
> 
> we're going to straight up mob blue. i can see my ticket getting punched.



Nothing like a dozen skiers and riders straigtrunning down at 40-50mph.. Temperatures look to be mild enough that the snow might soften a bit..that would be MSY..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 26, 2008)

Lets see...

ski's tuned - check
still fit in last years pants - check
gear laid out on basement sofa - check
ipod still screwed - check

looks like I'm ready


----------



## hardline (Nov 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Lets see...
> 
> ski's tuned - check
> still fit in last years pants - check
> ...



gear stewn about my car - check
never had an ipod - check
board still hasn't gota a base grind - check
my t6 still aint here - check
picked up some goodies in the city - check

i as ready as i am on any given day.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nothing like a dozen skiers and riders straigtrunning down at 40-50mph.. Temperatures look to be mild enough that the snow might soften a bit..that would be MSY..



straight up mobin biatch


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2008)

Who's shooting vid for this one?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Who's shooting vid for this one?



AtomicSkier????


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll bring my still cam, don't own a dv cam


----------



## hardline (Nov 26, 2008)

ya i really think this session should have some vid. there is bound to be some stupidity happening.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Lets see...
> 
> ski's tuned - check
> still fit in last years pants - check
> ...




ski's tuned...no
still fit in last years pants-yup..
gear laid out on basement sofa-always but I don't have a basement..
ipod still screwed-when it's below zero..gnarls barkley is good for the Thunder bumps

I'm always ready..skiing Blue in November is 

I remember back to 2001..when I skied Belt Parkway and Hellgate at Hunter 3 days before Christmas and that was all that was open...Blue didn't even open until after Christmas.  Global warming is great..there's already frost on my car..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

hardline said:


> ya i really think this session should have some vid. there is bound to be some stupidity happening.



Yes..on opening day I do 5 spins down the middle of the run..and do alot of turkey tucking just for the fun of it..lean forward ass up poles up..power wedge..screaming..*I Can't Stop*

Is anybody bringing a whistle???

The mild weather will make things more festive..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is anybody bringing a whistle???
> 
> The mild weather will make things more festive..


LOL:razz:


----------



## hardline (Nov 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yes..on opening day I do 5 spins down the middle of the run..and do alot of turkey tucking just for the fun of it..lean forward ass up poles up..power wedge..screaming..*I Can't Stop*
> 
> Is anybody bringing a whistle???
> 
> The mild weather will make things more festive..



theres something about the weather being warm it being more of a party than gettin at it. two great things but fun in their own way.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 27, 2008)

It's tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's tomorrow!!!!!!!


yeah, I'm pretty psyched also


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> yeah, I'm pretty psyched also



How do you know I'm psyched..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How do you know I'm psyched..


just a guess, I could be way off :dunce:


----------



## hardline (Nov 27, 2008)

da shit will be fun.


----------



## hardline (Nov 27, 2008)

board rewaxed with t warmer blend - check
gear collected from car and in a backpack - check
open beer and cheetos - check
stickers in the drivers seat - check    rRoot remind me to grab them if you dont see me get out of my car with them
stoked to mob a hill - checkedy chizek


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 27, 2008)

Less than 12 hours until opening!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Less than 12 hours until opening!!!!


I'm so stoked, I'm gonna have a hard time falling to sleep tonight!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm so stoked, I'm gonna have a hard time falling to sleep tonight!



Same here..but I'm pretty tired...based on all the PASRs who say they'll be there..we could have quite a crew..


----------



## hardline (Nov 27, 2008)

good thing i been drinking beer since 3. as soon as i put my head down im out and my soreness is all gone.


----------

